# Volkswagen : Golf 93 VW GOLF III - FULLY ELECTRIC VEHICLE



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,750.00* (3 Bids)
End Date: Tuesday May-08-2012 15:45:35 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

